# Trailer tarps and winch modding



## AMDPreservation (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey guys, so every time we go on a trash out our tarps end up ripped somewhere. I mounted a bar to the front of the trailer with a handle to roll it up on when done. I also drilled holes that lined up with the grommets on the sides of the top steel frame and bought some clasps to be able to easily attach and take off. I worked great! However, That was just a cheap $20 tarp and the grommet holes where torn by the time we got home. What's the best material tarp to use that isn't too heavy and bulky but strong and will allow air to pass through so we don't have the whole hot air balloon effect when our load is not extremely packed full? I was thinking I wanted the mesh ones with vinyl coating? I'm tired of buying a new tarp every day!

Also, anyone have a winch mounted on the front of their trailer to pull in the big heavy stuff, how does that work out? Our last trip consisted of a fiberglass coated wooden boat that did not want to come apart well and the last piece killed me trying to push it in.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

AMDPreservation said:


> Hey guys, so every time we go on a trash out our tarps end up ripped somewhere. I mounted a bar to the front of the trailer with a handle to roll it up on when done. I also drilled holes that lined up with the grommets on the sides of the top steel frame and bought some clasps to be able to easily attach and take off. I worked great! However, That was just a cheap $20 tarp and the grommet holes where torn by the time we got home. What's the best material tarp to use that isn't too heavy and bulky but strong and will allow air to pass through so we don't have the whole hot air balloon effect when our load is not extremely packed full? I was thinking I wanted the mesh ones with vinyl coating? I'm tired of buying a new tarp every day!
> 
> Also, anyone have a winch mounted on the front of their trailer to pull in the big heavy stuff, how does that work out? Our last trip consisted of a fiberglass coated wooden boat that did not want to come apart well and the last piece killed me trying to push it in.


We get our tarps from a local company that makes tarps for the big trucks.They cost a bit more but we have few we have been using for about 3 years


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I bought the tarp kit for the dump trailer. Cost about $300 bucks and I'll likely have to replace it this year. At least I got 3 years out of it.


----------



## AMDPreservation (Feb 28, 2013)

Are they like a canvas material or a poly/vinyl combo? $100 a year is a lot better than $20 a day.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

I bought a heavy duty tarp from Tractor supply for probably about $25. Amazing tarp. Never ripped. If you want the super heavy duty, get the thick cloth canvas type.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

AMDPreservation said:


> Are they like a canvas material or a poly/vinyl combo? $100 a year is a lot better than $20 a day.


Mine is a poly/vinyl mesh type. Love the tarp kit. It is sized to fit the trailer. Mounted in the front. Mounting points in the back for the pole. It litterally takes less than 10 sec to tarp or untarp a load.


----------



## AMDPreservation (Feb 28, 2013)

BRADSConst said:


> Mine is a poly/vinyl mesh type. Love the tarp kit. It is sized to fit the trailer. Mounted in the front. Mounting points in the back for the pole. It litterally takes less than 10 sec to tarp or untarp a load.


Sounds awesome, I can't wait to get to that point. Dump trailer is definitely on the want it list.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

AMDPreservation said:


> Sounds awesome, I can't wait to get to that point. Dump trailer is definitely on the want it list.


You'll have to get away from $15/CYD so you can afford to upgrade equipment. Problem then becomes the overheads go up and then you find the prices you're willing to work for go up as well.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

If you're in a pinch for money, use old trampolines. They are tough and you can modify them to fit your trailer. I have one I use exclusively for tree branch loads.

Ironhorse 5


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Good idea.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

A blind squirrel finds a nut every once in awhile!


----------



## AMDPreservation (Feb 28, 2013)

Irnhrse5 said:


> If you're in a pinch for money, use old trampolines. They are tough and you can modify them to fit your trailer. I have one I use exclusively for tree branch loads.
> 
> Ironhorse 5


Thank you! Great idea, those tree branches are killer.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Make sure you use heavy duty rubber straps and even distribute the straps. Put your regular heavy straps on on top of the trampoline cover and you should be ready to roll.


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

I acquired a few large billboard covers from a boat dealership that was going under a few years back. Strong, durable and UV resistant but also heavy. I have used these for many purposes including one I cut, hemmed and grommetted for my 5'x12' trailer.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Canvas tarps will just rip and catch wind. You need a trailer tarp from a place that sells trailers. They run between $100-$200 depending on size and they are basically a heavy duty mesh and will last years. I have them on both my trailers and the oldest one is about 4 years old.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> Make sure you use heavy duty rubber straps and even distribute the straps. Put your regular heavy straps on on top of the trampoline cover and you should be ready to roll.






Irnhrse touched on the secret. Even for your $20 tarps.



Go ahead and pull the tarp over the load and bungee it. THEN throw enough ratchet straps OVER the TOP of the tarp to keep it from flapping in the wind. 
Even with the heavy canvas tarps for long haul trucking the wind will destroy those tarps in no time flat with out doing this.

Notice I didn't say how many straps to use, just "enough to keep it from flapping".

The number will depend on the length of your trailer and current weather conditions. 
If you are driving against a headwind or sidewind you can and will need more straps. 


This method will get you a couple months out of even a $20 tarp. I cannot stress enough that flapping in the wind will kill them. 
Sure they'll do some fluttering but the whip cord snapping in the wind will do them in, every single time!


----------



## AMDPreservation (Feb 28, 2013)

All great ideas and info. Thanks so much everyone!:notworthy:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Irnhrse touched on the secret. Even for your $20 tarps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use nothing but mesh tarps!


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I've had a mesh tarp for 25 yrs (not used for 15 tho) and got forgotten at the dump:furious: The trampoline tarps are great for a smaller trailer or two for a larger one :thumbup: and talk about alot of grommets:yes:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been using the same two $5 big Lots tarps for about six months now. I had to wire them together at the grommet holes to make one 16" x 6' tarp. 

I honestly did not think they would last beyond a few loads, but I have used them for a lot of stuff. 

I tied two ropes about 2' long to the two front corner grommets and use bungees on the back and sides. I just fold it up after each load and shove it under the truck box.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

My cousin is a truck driver and he showed me how to fold the tarps in such a way as not to catch or catch minimal air generally speaking we use the sheets and bedding from trashouts but have a ton of tarps as well we try to put mattresses at the top of the pile so as not to have and protrusions in the load etc etc


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Yup, I've used a whole lot of mattresses and box springs to "tarp" my loads.


----------

